# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ - Χώροι διαμονής >  Η φάρμα.

## Gull



----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ωραια πουλια!!!

----------


## andreas142

που βρίσκεται αυτή η φάρμα?

----------


## vikitaspaw

τελεια ζωα!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Δικά σου είναι Γιάννη????
Απλά υπέροχα!!!!!!!

----------


## Gull

δεν ειναι δικα μου,ειναι μια φαρμα ενος γνωστου στα σπατα.

----------


## zweet

εμενα μου αρεσουν τα αλογακια αλλα ειδικα το καφετι  :Happy: 
 αλλα και τα μικρα παπακια!!

το κατσικουλι μιαζει με το δικο μας

----------


## andreas142

όλες οι φωτογραφίες αυτές είναι απο το αττικό πάρκο όποιος έχει πάει γνωρίζει

----------


## mitsman

> όλες οι φωτογραφίες αυτές είναι απο το αττικό πάρκο όποιος έχει πάει γνωρίζει


Δεν ειναι απο εκει Ανδρεα... αλλα το θεμα μας νομιζω δεν ειναι απο που ειναι τα ζωακια....


αλλα τα ζωακια!!!

----------


## raven

> όλες οι φωτογραφίες αυτές είναι απο το αττικό πάρκο όποιος έχει πάει γνωρίζει


 εσυ που εχεις παει τα γνωρισες...

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Το αλμπινο Aix ειναι ολα τα λεφτα

----------

